# Daten aus der Resource werden nicht übernommen



## mario87b (11. Okt 2012)

Hallo.

Ich arbeite mit einem Connection Pool und hab entsprechende Einträge in der server.xml des Tomcat gemacht.


```
...
<Resource name="jdbc/testmysql" auth="Container"
            maxActive="100" maxIdle="30" maxWait="1000"
            username="admin" password="wissenistmacht"
            driverClassName="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"
            url="jdbc:mysql://184.25.16.3:3306/raumbelegung_dummy"
         />
...
```

Die zugehörigen Einträge in der web.xml stimmen soweit, wenn ich mir aber eine DataSource erstellen lasse, dann ist die leer. Keine url, username usw.

Was mach da falsch?;(


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2012)

Zeigst Du uns auch, wie du die DataSource erzeugst?


----------



## brauner1990 (11. Okt 2012)

Hängt das vlt mit dem ConnectionPool zusammen? Wenn dir der ConnectionPool keine Connection liefert, dann funktioniert das alles auch nicht ....

Alles in Abhänigkeit von deinem Beitrag http://www.java-forum.org/server-einrichten-konfigurieren/142472-connection-pool-funktioniert.html


----------



## mario87b (11. Okt 2012)

Ich hab eine Lösung.

Ich habe die ganze Zeit versucht, einen "globalen" Connection Pool für alle Anwendungen auf dem Server zu erstellen. Das funktioniert zwar immer noch nicht, aber das brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht.

Mir genügt das auf der Ebene der einzelnen Applikation. Jede Applikation hat bei mir sowieso andere Verbindungsparameter, andere Datenbank usw.

Ich habe den Resourceneintrag jetzt unverändert in die META-INF/context.xml eingetragen und nun funktioniert alles.

Ich frag mich wieso das in den sämtlichen Tutorials im Internet nicht einmal Glasklar beschrieben steht...


----------



## brauner1990 (12. Okt 2012)

Weil davon ausgegangen wird, das du auch nur eine Application auf die Zugreifen lässt ... so wie man es machen sollte


----------

